# 2012 Skilled Occupations List Announced



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Skills Australia has announced the new Skilled Occupations List which will apply from 1 July 2012. The Skilled Occupations List (SOL) would apply to all General Skilled Migration applicants, unless they are sponsored by a State or Territory Government or eligible for transitional arrangements (some international students). 
*
Four occupations have been added to the list and four occupations removed from the list. *

Occupations Added to Skilled Occupations List
The following occupations have been added to the Skilled Occupations List: 

133513 Production Manager (Mining) Occupation meets long lead time requirement 
234912 Metallurgists High projected growth and requirements in broad locations 
251411 Optometrist Persistent shortages, low unemployment rate 
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer Occupation meets long lead time requirement 
The addition of Production Manager (Mining) and Metallurgists are clearly in response to increased demand in the mining industry. 

Including Computer Network and Systems Engineers will lead to opportunities for IT professionals working in these areas. 

Occupations Removed from Skilled Occupations List
The following occupations have been removed from to the Skilled Occupations 

234211 Chemist Negative past and projected growth 
252711 Audiologist Expected downturn in industry due to 2011-12 Federal Budget measures 
331111 Bricklayer Higher than average unemployment 
333411 Wall and Floor Tiler Higher than average unemployment 

The removal of chemists from the Skilled Occupations List means that there are very few pure science occupations on the list. The only remaining ones are Medical Laboratory Scientists and Agricultural Scientists. The occupation of physicist is on the Skilled Occupations List, but only in the context of Medical Physicists who would typically work in radiation oncology, radiological imaging and nuclear medicine. 

Audiologists have been removed due to Federal Budget measures which mean that funding of audiology appointments will be cut. 

The removal of bricklayers and wall/floor tilers could result in a shortage of skilled labour in the construction industry, but these occupations are still available for sponsorship by employers through the 457 and ENS programs. 

Conclusion
Overall, there are only minor changes to the Skilled Occupations List. 
There was some concern that the occupation of general accountant would be removed from the list, but that has not occurred in this round. 

We are still awaiting the announcement of the CSOL (Consolidated Skilled Occupations List) which will apply to employer sponsored and state/territory sponsored applications. 

Good Luck to the 2012 Applicants.

Refer : 2012 Skilled Occupations List Announced


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

OMG!!!!!! Is this true!!!!!! I'm just about to log my application this week I've spent alot of money on in the process of getting this 176ss visa and I'm a BRICKLAYER going to Perth WA ......please tell me I've not wasted this please help ......


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

waudy10 said:


> OMG!!!!!! Is this true!!!!!! I'm just about to log my application this week I've spent alot of money on in the process of getting this 176ss visa and I'm a BRICKLAYER going to Perth WA ......please tell me I've not wasted this please help ......


Don't lose hope. Only SOL 1 is out. The consolidated SOL (CSOL) which is relevant for 176 is yet to be published. Hopefully, your profession will be on that and you can go ahead as planned.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Really!! Aww thankyou !! If I'm submitting it before end of this week have I got time before the july deadline??


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

waudy10 said:


> Really!! Aww thankyou !! If I'm submitting it before end of this week have I got time before the july deadline??


Oh yes. Provided WA is still accepting applications and your profession is still on WA's occupation list at the time you apply this month, you should be fine.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

If I log my application by end of this week will I be ok or does it go from when you get notification that I've been excepted for state sponsorship as I've read once you log you then wait to be accepted by the state


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

waudy10 said:


> If I log my application by end of this week will I be ok or does it go from when you get notification that I've been excepted for state sponsorship as I've read once you log you then wait to be accepted by the state


I am assuming you already have the WA SS. If you do, it will clearly state the validity date of the sponsorship. Your 176 application will certainly be processed if you apply before June 30.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm going through an agent and I've never been notified that I've got ss !!! My trade is on the sol list how would I no I've got ss!!!! I no I sound abit vague but this is all new to me


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

I got assessed as Computer Network and System Engineer occupation by ACS...

Earlier this particular occupation was in 176 not in 175.. Now it is included in 175 or 189 for skillselect....


What are the chances of this occupation getting removed from 176 list for Victoria state ? If it gets removed from 176 list then i would be in big trouble as i only have 60 points.. i opted for State sponsorship to get 5 points..


Please suggest


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

waudy10 said:


> I'm going through an agent and I've never been notified that I've got ss !!! My trade is on the sol list how would I no I've got ss!!!! I no I sound abit vague but this is all new to me


You must speak to your agent then. You can still apply for WA SS and hope to get it Early enough.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Umarsha (Jun 5, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> *
> Four occupations have been added to the list and four occupations removed from the list. *
> 
> Occupations Added to Skilled Occupations List
> ...



Maddy,

Do you say that 263111 Computer network and system engineer has been moved from SOL 2 to SOL1 now, Which will alllow us to apply for 189 skill select.

What is the advantages for System & Network engineers now? Is it due to the high demand for these jobs. 

Regards,
Umar Shariff


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Take it still no hope for uk police officers with new sol list?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

timus17 said:


> I got assessed as Computer Network and System Engineer occupation by ACS...
> 
> Earlier this particular occupation was in 176 not in 175.. Now it is included in 175 or 189 for skillselect....
> 
> ...


It will be 189 for Skill Select since the new SOL does not take affect until 1 July.

no idea about SS, sorry... God luck.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Umarsha said:


> Maddy,
> 
> Do you say that 263111 Computer network and system engineer has been moved from SOL 2 to SOL1 now, Which will alllow us to apply for 189 skill select.
> 
> ...


presumably yes... the second part of your question is very generic....i guess the IT infrastructure in evey Australian company needs network n system engineers which may increase the demand and hence inclusion is made in the Skill select.


----------

